# OK prowler 13 or native slayer 12



## mlynn49 (Mar 8, 2015)

Has anyone tested both the native slayer 12' and the OK Prowler 13? I'd like to know which would be more stable and better equipped...I like the seat in the Native slayer vice the low seat in the prowler...but being rather new to the whole kayak fishing side of the house I'm concerned that the higher seat will cause it to be unstable...thanks!


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I got the ocean kayak scrambler 13 with a gone fishin seat. It is great, hard to beat kayak. There faster and dont take much to keep it moving. The stock seat was the down fall for me im a big tall guy and if i laid back it would just fold over. the gone fishin seat fixed that. very stable boat, kinda gotta force your self to flip out of it if you going to practice re entry. most of the time i just jump off of it as it is not easy to flip.

my buddy has a slayer and the only thing i like on it is the seat. stability is hard to say they feel about the same to me. The slayer feels more top heavy because of the raised seat. I think the slayer is a little over priced and the prowler out preforms it for half the price. good luck on your buy.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Get the Prowler and upgrade the seat to one with a stiffer back support. Ocean makes an upgrade seat for like 70 bucks that's badass. 

I've owned a bunch of Oceans and rocked a Prowler 13 for several years. My biggest non-shark, kayak catch (est. 150-160lb Tarpon) was out of my yellow Prowler 13. Fast, stable and priced right.


----------



## McPhil (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a Prowler 13 and really like it, very fast and stable. If the seat is a big factor check out the Prowler Big Game II it's a larger boat but somewhat best of both.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

There are times when I'll use my Prowler before my Outback. When there's minimal surf and wind it just glides on the water. It takes very little effort to get and keep moving.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ Im the opposite. I would pick the Prowler over the outback in rough surf. It punches right through and it'll surf better than most hulls.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Chris V said:


> ^^ Im the opposite. I would pick the Prowler over the outback in rough surf. It punches right through and it'll surf better than most hulls.


I would agree with that. I wasn't referring to surf zones specifically, but talking about when there's a lot of wind or some chop, I would prefer the power the mirage drive offers.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Slayer's a great boat and has lot's of cool accessories and built-in features. It's also plenty stable even with the higher seat cause it's a little beefier in width than the Prowler. Downside is that it's about double the price of a Prowler.

The Prowler; however, is possibly the most well balanced kayak available on the market. Price is great, it's maneuverable, fast, handles surf great, tracks well, and stable enough to stand up in good conditions. It doesn't have all the extra features built into it that the Slayer has but sometimes that's better as it keeps you from overloading yourself.

P'cola kayak and sail carries both so you should be able to demo them. You'll know which one feels best for you after you spend some time on the water.

Good luck!
Alex


----------

